# 14-month old still exclusively breastfed, should I be concerned about iron and other nutrients?



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Like the title says, my 14-month old (31 inches tall & 22.5 pounds) is still exclusively breastfed. He just doesn't want to eat solids. I tried everything I could think of, including letting him feed himself. Sometimes, he will lick the spoon if it's coated with pureed food. I am concerned that he isn't getting the necessary nutrients that he needs. I've searched kellymom.com but that website doesn't say anything about iron levels in breastmilk after 12-months of breastfeeding. The pediatrician and my family are giving me so much stress about my DS not eating solids, I'm so worried sick! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Im a LC in training, and we are supposed to read this document in regards to complementary foods:

http://whqlibdoc.who.int/paho/2003/a85622.pdf

Its very detailed and will def answer your question.

I would probably be a little concerned, maybe have him tested?


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Have him tested for what?


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

just a basic panel so you can see his vitamin levels.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Your LO's weight seems fine. So that isn't a concern.

My ds nursed and ate and at a year, his iron tested low. So I may be concerned. But at 14 months, I couldn't keep food away from him.


----------



## Jey Doll (May 16, 2012)

My daughter is 14 months as well and still is breast fed exclusively. She eats table food sometimes but rather have breast milk instead. Her doctor says shes very healthy and told me to give it time and try to introduce new foods. There is nothing wrong with your son it will just take some time!


----------



## autumnvt (Mar 9, 2009)

Naw... They don't tell you that some kids really aren't interested in solids until more like a year and half or so. As long as your iron rich food intake is good, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

my son is 18 months and is just now starting to eat foods on a more regular basis. He's been going through phases where he will eat a lot, and then phases where he won't eat anything. Our pedi isn't concerned, and he hasn't had panels run. With my DS, he doesn't always swallow foods, but the doc said that's okay so long as he is sucking on, or mushing food (i.e.meats), he will get some nutrients out of them. (unless the spitting out is more of a gag reflex type thing).

it's funny, my guy loves real bratwurst and home made sauerkraut, gnawing (but usually spitting out) steak and sauerbraten, chili, lentil loaf, etc. He likes a lot of things that I wouldn't have thought...You could also try a green smoothie type drink if you are worried about nutrients, although my son won't go near those  And seriously, his interest has piqued in the last few days, which coincided with him getting his first molars. At 14 months and 17 months, still just about EBF.







They have pretty good instincts with this stuff.

Also, I find that if I let DS try to feed himself, he isn't particularly interested. But if he is sitting on my hip while I am eating, he is much more likely to want to share my food. He is also much more interested in food when another child is eating something nearby - he will want their food. Sounds okay to me







Oh yea, his hunger timing isn't always the same as mine, so you can try out offering her foods at different times to see if she is more interested then. But it doesn't sound like she is too far off....maybe you can talk to the doc about running a panel to make sure everything is okay if you are worried.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

This isn't really an answer to your question, but you might want to check out the Baby-Led Weaning book, in case it inspires any more ideas about low-stress, healthy approaches to solids (foods he might like, etc).


----------



## Ruthical (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Jerlin - I am having the same problem with my 12-month old. He is still exclusively breastfed and refuses all solids. I've tried everything and we're seeing an OT. He was below the 5th percentile in weight but now I think he might be near the 15th percentile. (I hope but our doc appt is in 2 weeks). I just wanted to know if and when it got better. This is an old post so I'm sure your son is on solids now but I'd just like to know how and when. As much detail as your willing to share - thank you!!

My DS was in the 90 th percentile at birth and stayed in the 75th percentile until I went back to work at 4- months, then it's been a steady decline because he was very resistant to the bottle until oh just a month ago. We tried to introduce solids at 6 months but never pushed it until 9 months. But there's always crying, arms pushing things sways, head turning. He is a cosleeper but I've been trying to wean him from the breast at night for the last week and it's been going well so far.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think that infants need supplementation but at 14m I would be concerned both about sensory issues/texture issues and low iron. If you are concerned, it is a simple test that your ped can do on the spot to test for iron. And it would be worth discussing the value of OT. None of this is to say that there is necessarily a problem. But that fact that no solids are eaten vs a very small portion is what makes me concerned. DD might have low muscle tone or coordination issues.

I would also make sure you are giving up on solids and that a time is set aside for solids one or two times a day. It doesn't really matter what is served. Some babies really do really prefer purees and some really do prefer self feeding and some will like both. Be flexible as to what is offered and make it fun.


----------

